# Does any Mexican here visited Philippines before?



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

If so - can you tell me the info how you get Philippines?? 

Gracias 

:ranger:lane:


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Are there no travel agencies in the Philipines? I would try looking for tickets online as well.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2012)

Balboa said:


> Are there no travel agencies in the Philipines? I would try looking for tickets online as well.
> 
> Good luck


Yes there are travel agencies here in Philippines  lane:


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

who's on first?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> who's on first?


Thanks for reminding me how much I'm longing for the start of the MLB season, chico! As for this latest HuniBani post, shouldn't it be on the Philippines forum?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Only 82 days left.............


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Only 82 days left.............



:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for reminding me how much I'm longing for the start of the MLB season, chico! As for this latest HuniBani post, shouldn't it be on the Philippines forum?


I am asking Mexican People experiences. Are you Mexican? - If not and you don't want to help, YOU can leave my thread alone. Pls? I don't need your sarcasm here.  

:ranger:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


And btw this thread is not a chat box  :focus:


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Sorry HuniBani, I can't say that I see IslaVerde's comments as sarcasm. If you had looked at this forum at all before posting you would have noticed that it is a forum for expats - that is shorthand for ex-patriot which means a person who is living in a country not of their birth. So, we are pretty much all foreigners here. The fact that you posted "your" thread seeking responses from Mexicans in a forum designed for non-Mexicans seems a little odd to me.

Since you need a visa to enter Mexico, why don't you ask this same question when you visit the Mexican consulate? They are all Mexicans that work there and they obviously had to fly to the Philippines at one point. They'll know more than us.

Also, if you had read the forum at all you would have noticed that we sometimes tolerate digressions from the original topic. FYI, in Mexican culture (and most others I've experienced) you don't arrive as a new guest at someone's house and begin to criticize how they do things. It's not going to win you a lot of new friends.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

circle110 said:


> Sorry HuniBani, I can't say that I see IslaVerde's comments as sarcasm. If you had looked at this forum at all before posting you would have noticed that it is a forum for expats - that is shorthand for ex-patriot which means a person who is living in a country not of their birth. So, we are pretty much all foreigners here. The fact that you posted "your" thread seeking responses from Mexicans in a forum designed for non-Mexicans seems a little odd to me.
> 
> Since you need a visa to enter Mexico, why don't you ask this same question when you visit the Mexican consulate? They are all Mexicans that work there and they obviously had to fly to the Philippines at one point. They'll know more than us.
> 
> Also, if you had read the forum at all you would have noticed that we sometimes tolerate digressions from the original topic. FYI, in Mexican culture (and most others I've experienced) you don't arrive as a new guest at someone's house and begin to criticize how they do things. It's not going to win you a lot of new friends.


Sure okay I'm sorry for that. Well - I don't know why people here answer to this forum if they cannot help at all or if they don't like it. Is there a rule in here not to post some kind of this question? Can you tell me what is the use of forum please?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

circle110 said:


> Sorry HuniBani, I can't say that I see IslaVerde's comments as sarcasm. If you had looked at this forum at all before posting you would have noticed that it is a forum for expats - that is shorthand for ex-patriot which means a person who is living in a country not of their birth. So, we are pretty much all foreigners here. The fact that you posted "your" thread seeking responses from Mexicans in a forum designed for non-Mexicans seems a little odd to me.
> 
> Since you need a visa to enter Mexico, why don't you ask this same question when you visit the Mexican consulate? They are all Mexicans that work there and they obviously had to fly to the Philippines at one point. They'll know more than us.
> 
> Also, if you had read the forum at all you would have noticed that we sometimes tolerate digressions from the original topic. FYI, in Mexican culture (and most others I've experienced) you don't arrive as a new guest at someone's house and begin to criticize how they do things. It's not going to win you a lot of new friends.


Criticize??? - as if they didn't criticize me in other thread I've made. I would love to leave this forum, but no they have no option of deleting our accounts in here. GREAT.

If people has no experience and doesn't want to share to don't have to say good thing, better to zip their mouth and mind their own business.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Adios, honey bunny.......


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

HuniBani said:


> Sure okay I'm sorry for that. Well - I don't know why people here answer to this forum if they cannot help at all or if they don't like it. Is there a rule in here not to post some kind of this question? Can you tell me what is the use of forum please?


The problem is that you have been asking questions that most of us on this forum cannot answer since almost none of us has been to China or the Philippines. When I said you should post the question of this thread on the Philippines forum, I was trying to be helpful, not sarcastic.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> honey bunny.......


Oh, how I was resisting the temptation to to say that!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> The problem is that you have been asking questions that most of us on this forum cannot answer since almost none of us has been to China or the Philippines. When I said you should post the question of this thread on the Philippines forum, I was trying to be helpful, not sarcastic.


Yeah when u told me that I did post in the Philippines forum - they said that I should post in Mexican and they think I am playing in there. Nice eh? And they closed my thread there. Very nice people in this site. :clap2: 

I was being so nice to this site, to get a little info i want but what? - good job people!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

HuniBani said:


> Yeah when u told me that I did post in the Philippines forum - they said that I should post in Mexican and they think I am playing in there. Nice eh? And they closed my thread there. Very nice people in this site. :clap2:
> 
> I was being so nice to this site, to get a little info i want but what? - good job people!


in all fairness I don't think anyone actually knows the answer to your question


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> in all fairness I don't think anyone actually knows the answer to your question


Then why they need to be rude to me? Why not they better shut their mouth than say not helping things? - I won't be in this forum if I need a little advice that is all, - why is it hard for other people to understand. 

I've done my research before - now I want opinions, that is forum made of right?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

HuniBani said:


> Then why they need to be rude to me? Why not they better shut their mouth than say not helping things? - I won't be in this forum if I need a little advice that is all, - why is it hard for other people to understand.
> 
> I've done my research before - now I want opinions, that is forum made of right?



yes you're right - no need for people to be rude at all

but since no-one can help you I am now closing this thread


however, if you need advice about_* living in*_ Mexico, ask away - that's what the forum is for


----------

